# Prayers for Haydin Kay



## Lukikus2 (Feb 11, 2017)

My Grand Daughter born Friday night will be having surgery in the morning for bowel obstruction's. She is at Winnie Palmer in good hands and God's hand. I'm a firm believer in prayer. To God be the glory. Thanks


----------



## Grub Master (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm sure she will be fine.
Prayers sent.


----------



## welderguy (Feb 11, 2017)

Psalm 57:1
 Be merciful unto me, O God, be merciful unto me: for my soul trusteth in thee: yea, in the shadow of thy wings will I make my refuge, until these calamities be overpast.

I pray this for little Haydin


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 12, 2017)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2017)

Prayers sent


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2017)

Prayer sent


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the prayers. She had a collapsed large colon. Surgery went well. Looking at a month recovery.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Thanks for the prayers. She had a collapsed large colon. Surgery went well. Looking at a month recovery.



Just know that my Prayers for your new Grand Daughter have been added and will continue for a complete recovery with in hopes of no after-effects whatsoever.  My Prayers also include your entire family during this difficult time too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 12, 2017)

Prayers sent. They are tougher than we think.. Hope all is well.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the update, sure am glad that the operation went good.  Continued prayers.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks. I cannot express how much the family appreciates your prayers.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry I am late to this. My Prayers for a speedy and full recovery are added.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks Pay.

Update: They are moving her out of NICU tomorrow so things are looking good.

Thanks again all.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 20, 2017)

Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## riverbank (Feb 21, 2017)

Still praying..


----------



## doublebarrel (Mar 4, 2017)

Prayers sent.BB


----------



## speedcop (Mar 17, 2017)

late to the table guys, praying for a full recovery and happy life for this one


----------

